# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Moderatorë jo aktiv !

## Gjinokastra

BaBa = AlbaniaFamily !  :i terbuar: 

Sa herë duhet të përjashtohen trollët ?

----------


## EdiR

> BaBa = AlbaniaFamily ! 
> 
> Sa herë duhet të përjashtohen trollët ?


Nuk e kuptoj c'fare po do te thuash me kete postim, te lutem pak me shume detaje.
klm

----------


## Milkway

> gjino
> po babe elbasanlliun ku e njef ti?
> ke qene i rregjistrum me perpara me nick tjeter?


Kete pytje ja bera dhe une po si duket skan pritu me fshi shkrimin tim :S

----------


## Darius

Ti qe ke shkruar siper, je gje moderator qe fut hundet ne temat e ankesave? Sa here ju eshte thene qe mos shkruani ketu sepse me keto tema merren vetem mod, smod dhe admin?


p.s. Antari u perjashtua.

----------

